# Fiance coming to visit



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi All, 

quick question. I am very soon to move into a place in JLT. However my fiance who is from the states, wants to visit for a couple of weeks before I head off to angola. (She is not going to be based in dubai as I am but carry on in the states). Will there be any problems with this in regards to her staying with me in my one bedroom apartment? Any advice is greatly welcomed! 

Thanks, 

Ben


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> Hi All,
> 
> quick question. I am very soon to move into a place in JLT. However my fiance who is from the states, wants to visit for a couple of weeks before I head off to angola. (She is not going to be based in dubai as I am but carry on in the states). Will there be any problems with this in regards to her staying with me in my one bedroom apartment? Any advice is greatly welcomed!
> 
> ...



No problem at all. Theoretically its not allowed but unless you get into some sort of trouble with the police it'll be absolutely no issue. If you do get into trouble with the police for something else then expect them to throw the book at you and your fiancee!


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

dxbeagle said:


> No problem at all. Theoretically its not allowed but unless you get into some sort of trouble with the police it'll be absolutely no issue. If you do get into trouble with the police for something else then expect them to throw the book at you and your fiancee!



So what does one do if a friend wants to visit for a few days from somewhere else in the world? (I would of though the definition of co-habitation would be more inline with Living together (ie for an extended period >1month as <1 month = visit and would come under visiting someone and staying at their place) Eg if my dear mother wanted to visit and stay in my apartment, would that also be illegal?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you know anyone here of the female variety that she might be 'staying' with if there should be a problem? Then you can just say she is over watching movies or whatever, and going to return to her 'place' later on... 

I dont want you guys to get the book thrown at you


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Your definition of co-habiting sounds sensible but who knows what definition the police would prefer. You're never going to get a clear answer on the legal position but in practice you are only running a very small risk having your financee or other friends staying for a short time..


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

I was in the same boat and it was fine but I personally suggest staying away from the hotels, which you will.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the replies all. Hopefully it will be ok. I don't forsee any problems. But with the recent news no holding hands/kissing in public/anything. U just cannot take the chance...what confuses me is that do the cinema films over here censure such actions on the movies? Or on TV? If not, then surely that is a much more flaunted version of what is wrongly seen than a couple sharing a minor kiss on the cheek in public...or holding/linking arms...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I was watching a movie on TV here last week where a woman got her breasts out, that surprised me.

Just use common sense and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The recent media case about the couple kissing is either a) they were doing a lot more than kissing on the cheek or b) a petty, vindictive, hateful local complained to a petty, vindictive cop and a case stuck.

TV and films are censored but suprisingly a lot gets through, I watched the original Get Carter the other night and nothing was censored. Violence and swearing they don't seem to bother about at all (despite swearing being illegal in real life), and it's not unusual to see slasher horror type films on telly in the afternoon.

Bottom line is bring your financee over, have meals outs, drinks, days on the beach etc and 99.9% of the time you be fine.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

Obviously if we both have rings on no one can tell whether we are married yet or not when we are out. The only thing im worried about is getting a late night taxi home to my apartment (JLT) I would of thought the JLT/Marina area would be no problems at all due to the high expat density.... has anyone had any problems before being in a similar boat?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Definitely no problem there unless she's Asian and dresses like a hooker, and even then that's still probably going to be ok.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

haha thanks. Made me feel lots better. Now just have to figure out where is good down in the marina area to go for drinks! and she's not asian, but bottle blond Texan...and doesn't dress like a hooker, unless i have been a very good boy  . Thanks all for the responses! And if there are any meet up's on here then we'd be interested in coming as definitely trying to make some new friends. OH and any marina advice for good bars/restaurants also welcomed.


----------

